# Akios fishing reels



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Anyone wanting to check out the Akios fishing reels, stop and see me at the Asbury Park Flea Market on Sunday. Will have the full line up ... stop by and say hello..... salt


----------

